# Time for a radical departure in bulk aging rules?



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2010)

So I have been bottling quite a few kits lately and being a chemist by trade I got to seriously wondering about sulfite levels in my wine. Should i be testing? Do any of the inexpensive test actually work and are they accurate? I really do not want to set up an expensive titration rig ( I hate wet chemistry!)






I spoke to George about my concerns and he said he does not now recommend bulk aging past 3 months UNLESS you put a solid carboy stopper in. Since the airlocks allow the wine to basically breath, changes in barometric air pressure cause influxes of air in and out of the carboys thus oxidizing your wine and utilizing up all your free SO2 at a rapid pace. Thus if you are bulk aging for say 6-12 months and you are adding a shot of K-meta every 3 months as recommended your wine could be actually very low in free SO2 by the time you bottle as the moment you add a dose it immediately gets sucked up and bound and not available to help out down the road.......


YIKES!






Needless to say I am going to immediately start testing the free SO2 levels in all my carboys that I have bulk aging AND I am going to get rid of the airlock after 3 months and replace it with a solid stopper so that it basically becomes a sealed 6 gallon bottle of wine. You need the airlock for a few months to help let any residual CO2 escape that you may have not gotten rid of when you degassed but beyond that your just basically letting air in and out of the carboy each time a cool front or a storm blows in.


I have ordered a 10 kit Accuvin SO2 test which George says works well but they do have a short shelf life (3 months) so don't order more than you think you will need in 3 months.

I plan on testing a commercial bottle as well as my own just to get a better handle on using the test and make sure I am reading the color right.

Thoughts from the forum experts are most welcome.


----------



## MaineGal (Apr 1, 2010)

Before anyone goes any further in this discussion, can someone please explain what free SO2 is? Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2010)

In a nutshell so to speak, sulfite is found in two forms in your wine, one that is "free" and available to react with O2 to keep your wine from spoiling or oxidizing as opposed to "bound" sulfite which has already reacted with oxygen and is basically of no further use as an antioxidant.

George has some nice short articles on Oxydation of your wine

And Sulphite Management

And even more on Sulphites here


----------



## robie (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike,
What you say makes a lot of sense. I would imagine that the "pumping action" of temperature and barometric changes is more than most of us would guess. This is a great argument for better cellar controls and conditions.

I know I sometimes sound like their sponsor, but if one utilizes Better Bottles, the flexibility of the bottle will allow it to expand and contract with reasonable(??) temperature and barometric changes without putting too much stress on the stopper (stress causing it to leak). I understand that for a glass carboy, even if one uses a solid stopper, one will still get some seepage with change, because the bottle's walls, of course, just don't give or take. I assume the stopper is worse about letting air/CO2/Argon out than letting it in, but after the stopper has let lots of atmosphere out, something has to give when the outside temperature/pressure goes up considerably... it will suck some air back in.

The Better Bottler will not stop this action completely, but I believe it can minimize it.

I have heard the argument that the Better Bottles do let in oxygen through its "skin". I really tried to research this issue. From all I have read, that is not the case for the Better Bottle, even though I wish it were the case, because micro-oxygenation is one of the benefits of aging in an oak barrel, even a neutral barrel. Many commercial wines spend more time in a neutral oak barrel than they do in a non-neutral oak barrel, to get this micro-oxygenation affect, as well as the concentration affect, which is letting water and alcohol out of the barrel. 

One can't get this advantage in any carboy. However, if the Better Bottle did micro-oxygenate, it would provide this, which kit wines, without oak barrel aging, sorely miss. I doubt most kit makers utilize oak barrels.

None of what I have said here changes anything about what Mike has reported. I, for one, will heed his and George's advice. However, I do believe the Better Bottle can to some extent minimize the problem.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 1, 2010)

I placed an order for 10 Buon Vino Stoppers (solid) like the ones I use in my airlocks. They stick in tight and hold really well. I have too much invested in carboys to switch to better bottles. I will begin testing everything before bottling and i will probably do some experiments at 3 and 6 months with the solid stopper to see how much sulfite has been lost under seal compared to say 6 months with an air stopper.

Will report back the findings once I have some data......


----------



## robie (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep, I know about the investment. I still use both glass and plastic and will likely still buy both types in the future.

Of course it should be obvious I like the Better Bottles. Recently I bought some small ratcheted tie-down straps. If I am only a few cups short of topping off, which is usually the case, I wrap the tie-down around the Better Bottle several times and distribute the strap along the bottle. I ratchet it a couple of times until the wine level is exactly where I want it. Hate those marbles!!!

We can't do much about the barometric pressure, but we can sure work on the temperature aspect. Nice thing about a 5 or 6 gallon carboy of wine, it's temperature is just not going to change very rapidly. Even an insulated curtain or blanket thrown over them can make a big difference.

I am very interested in your testing outcome.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Apr 2, 2010)

Guys, one of the advantages of bulk aging with an airlock is that the wine will degass some on its own, with a solid stopper it cant do that and it might slow down its clearing. We bulk age ours in glass with an airlock for about a year and as long as the airlock is filled there are no problems. And if a really low pressure systems moves over your house and that gas wants to escape, pop goes that top and you will be at work and your wine will be open, and if it starts to referment your first clue will be a popped off top. I think its a gamble to put a solid top on after just 3 months, one that doesnt outweigh the threat of oxidation if you just keep your airlocks topped up right. Crackedcork


----------



## Bartman (Apr 2, 2010)

Assuming that most kit wines will not be bulk aging more than 6 months-1 year or aging for more than 2 years, exercising good cleaning/sanitizing habits, using good corks and adding some SO2 ought to be sufficient to address oxidation issues. For those that intend to age their wine 5-10 years, that's a different ballgame and you're probably in the wrong forum.

Out of some 30 kits, with a few bottles over two years old, I have never had a bottle of my wine oxidize or become corked. I am not very exacting with the k-meta when I rack - I dump a good couple dashes in, but have rarely measured it out. I use mainly glass carboys, but have a few better bottles, and bulk age in my temp. controlled guest bathroom. Since the bathroom is vented, it has a small but direct air connection to the outside if air pressure changes dramatically, but have never noticed any corresponding changes in the carboys. If atmospheric pressure and temperature changes could rapidly alter water levels, we'd all have problems with water tower/water line pressure levels and toilet tank levels, among other things. I am skeptical that air and temp. changes have more than a minimal effect on wine/water/carboy air levels/pressure.

I just don't think it is worth worrying about - but if you are concerned, bulk age 3-4 months and bottle age the rest. (non-)Problem solved.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I placed an order for 10 Buon Vino Stoppers (solid) like the ones I use in my airlocks. They stick in tight and hold really well. I have too much invested in carboys to switch to better bottles. I will begin testing everything before bottling and i will probably do some experiments at 3 and 6 months with the solid stopper to see how much sulfite has been lost under seal compared to say 6 months with an air stopper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike,


When I tested the Accuvin tests when George first started carrying them I found that it was best to view the color comparisons under a 60 watt incandescent bulb. Sunlight and fluorescent were the wrong color temperature.


If you are going to put a solid stopper in a carboy and want to prevent all gas transfer, wrap it in Parafilm. Properly Parafilmed, a stoppered carboy can even be stored on its side.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't think I want to tempt fate with that experiment! Thanks for the light information. Makes sense. The Buon Vino stoppers stay put much better than the rubber ones for sure.

To Bart and CrackedCork, this information came straight from Obi Wan Cornelius. I don't think he's making this stuff up. The sulfite test they have run on carboys that were bulk aged for 6-12 months using airlocks all had VERY low levels of "free" sulfite even though they had been getting the usual dose of 1/4 tsp every 90 days. Even when they added another dose of K-Meta the levels didn't rise to the levels they should have based on the calculations. This could only mean one thing. That much of the sulfite that was just added and then retested had already reacted (doing its job trying to protect the wine) and was no longer "free" and available for protecting the wine down the road.

I use a vacuum pump to degas. 3 months is plenty of time for any residual CO2 to escape so I have absolutely no worries or concern about a solid stopper.

I may just start bottling everything at 3 months. At least then you have some "controlled" micro oxygenation via the cork to allow the wine to start the natural process of maturing in the bottle. You get none of that in a stoppered glass system and from the looks of things you get WAY too much air into the system with an airlock.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike:
What level of free SO2 are you shooting for?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2010)

According to George, it should be 40-50 for Reds and 50-60 for Whites.


----------



## pracz (Apr 2, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I use a vacuum pump to degas.



Mike - Which vacuum pump do you use? Just curious.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2010)

I use one of these but trust me you don't want one of these, this is not the pump your looking for, move along......

Retail price is over a kilobuck. I picked mine up at a local salvage place in town for much, much, much, much less lets say.





I think the ones people have been snagging on eBay look pretty good and they run about $100 shipped I think. After you go vacuum pump you will never manually degas ever again, plus you can rack as well!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

I picked up mine at Harbor Freight on sale for about $50.00. The problem with buying an actual vacuum pump is you'll spend about another 25-50 dollars on brass fittings, guage, etc. Plus it uses and spits oil. I keepa paper towel over mine. It is stronger than the ones people have been buying on ebay. Oh Yeah did I mention you'll also have to buy a reservoir container and the fitting for that also. Unless you can tinker with this stuff I would get the machine everyone is getting on ebay.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine is oilless. 

Yep just make sure whatever you end up with is oilless!


----------



## robie (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike,

This is a side note about shortening the bulk aging time. I can't remember where but someone posed a question to some "expert" about why a wine in a highly controlled commercial winery environment can have a super noise/aroma after degassing, but after long periods of bulk aging, it seemed to diminish greatly.

His response was that bulk aging gave opportunity for the aromas to escape from the wine. Even oak barrels (and IMO certainly air locked carboys) breath, so over extended periods of time, the aroma is gone. 

He suggested shortening the bulk aging time and bottling sooner. 

IMO the aging cycle includes more than the oaking affect, the concentration, and micro-oxygenation that takes place in oak barrels, it includes lots of good ole "time". That time can be spent in a bottle as well. As you pointed out, there is some micro-oxygenation taking place beneath that cork, as well.

From a logical point of view, his advice does make sense, but I don't have enough experience to say he is right or wrong. 

I am always concerned about someday opening one of my bottles and finding lots of CO2, so I will always bulk age. As you said, it shouldn't take more than a couple of months bulk aging with an air lock to remove any lingering CO2.

I am glad you started this topic. It is good to read about the gives and takes of subjects like bulk aging.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 2, 2010)

great topic Mike!


----------



## hayfire (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a great topic. It will be interesting to see the test results.


----------



## RickC (Apr 3, 2010)

I never knew the Accuvin test kits had a shelf life...


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep, and they are pretty short too. Just got my 10 pack yesterday and the expiration is 12/2010.........


----------



## patc (Apr 3, 2010)

AHHHH the should i bulk age or not question,


Well here ismy two cents worth, I usually bulk age for about three months and i do so without clearing the wine as it's my understanding that it will add complexity to a wine letting it bulk age on the lees. Additionally if i add oak i can usually get the oak i want in 8 to 10 weeks so adding the clearing agent at that point puts me right about three months or so, having said that if you clear your wine early i do not believe there is any benefit to aging the wine in bulk unless of course you are trying to add a little more oak or complexity on the leesas it would then be the same as bottle aging, so why not bottle? In additon your wine should age faster in the bottle than the carboy and three months should be plenty of time for your wine to find itself but if you want to bulk age go for it, but i would sugesst not clearing your wine so you will have the benefit of extracting the complexity of course rack as needed and you might find you do not need to use the clearing agent at all.Also by bottling at three months there really should not be an issue with the sulfite level by using a 1/4 teaspon BUT you need to know what the sulfite product you are using imparts per gal as this is crucial to getting an accurate level meaning there are products out there that impart 100 parts per million per 1/8 teaspoon, per 1/16 teaspoon and so on so you need to know what you are working with as well and what your levels are and using the accuvin couldn't be easier.






Pat


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 4, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Got my Accuvin kit delivered on Friday. Shipped out from DFW on Wednesday, love it when that happens.

I bottled my MM AJ Sangiovese yesterday (pics in another post) and tested this batch first. I added K-Meta at day 21 as usual and then added 1/4 tsp 90 days later and bottled 90 days after the last addition so it was supposedly due for another top up dose.

I followed the Accuvin directions to the letter (they have a nice video on their website as well) and once everything was ready added my sample of Sangiovese to the kit and waited the 5 minutes.

At 5 minutes I took the reading and had my wife (who has much better vision color accuracy than me) assist with the reading. At first it looked like it was right at the 40ppm level but then after a few more minutes more color developed and it seemed like it had dropped down to the next level which is 28ppm and it stayed there. It was pretty cool (58) in the winery so perhaps the Rxn was a little slower than if it was 72. Anyways I was very happy to not see it down to the 10ppm or less category. I added another 1/4tsp of K-Meta but I did not want to use up another test kit to see what it was brought up to but I plan on testing all the rest of my batches just before bottling.

Perhaps the high altitude (lower oxygen) and lower atmospheric pressure has helped out here and slowed down the oxidation process.





Will report back with the next batch in a few weeks !


----------



## Dean (Apr 4, 2010)

from someone who bulk ages all the time, usually 1 to 2 years WITH an airlock on, I've never had a wine that was judged as oxidized, nor even slightly oxidized. Before we all start getting paranoid about oxidation, we might want to get some references to actual real world numbers and tests to justify the claim that bulk aging past 3 months with an airlock can oxidize your wine.

There are already too many myths out there, and I feel there is no need to propagate more myths. Evidence speaks volumes. Words without evidence, is just well...words.


----------



## patc (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that's the proof that's in the pudding!!!!!! Ya know that's why i love this forum so much there are a lot of guys who just have a lot of experience which equates to wisdom and we are all thankful for it


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 5, 2010)

Dean....good points to raise...but would you really feel comfortable w a solid bung on a long term age vessel...or an airlock that is subject to evaporation and necessary maintenance?

i suspect that you properly maintain what your wine needs and are dutiful...so you wont have significant issues...but to me a water filled air lock is an accident waiting to happen for long term aging

so as far as words having meaning....i would associate 'accidents' w air locks...and 'consistency' w sold bungs

if a person has one or two vessels...even three or four....well then you can monitor them...but that gets old sooner or later

i have never seen a fruit fly find his way into wine via a solid bung.....i have seen them enter the airlock....who needs that extra issue and issues like it?

tell me why you thing a liquid that evaporates and transfers items from the air above and the wine below and sitting in a little plastic tube is any different than tellling your six yr old to drive his tricycle to school on the streets each day ( not the sidewalks)...sure it can work....but you add risks that are unnecessary


----------



## Cracked Cork (Apr 5, 2010)

Al, it never ever gets old checking on airlocks, at least it shouldnt if you dont view winemaking as work. I look forward to my visits to my carboys a couple of times a week just to make sure everything is OK. We have been aging ours for at least a year now and dont degass until right before bottling so a solid stopper would be most unwise in our winery, we have a little squirt bottle to fill up the airlocks with, no problems at all. Crackedcork


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2010)

While I would prefer to keep my wine in an alternative storage vessel such as stainless or even poly tanks like Als, I have to work with what I have presently. I don't rush my wine to bottles, but remember I make wine from grapes. I do use carboys and airlocks. I still have virtually all last falls wines in carboys at this point. The whites are very close to bottling, but the reds will be there until at least August. I rely on airlocks, but I don't worry about them. I monitor them also every couple days and have never had one pop out like I have had several solid bungs do. I monitor them to make sure they aren't getting low and can even note air pressure changes as the water level is either positive or negative.


I begin storage with k-meta in the airlock, then switch to vodka as the temps get cold. I then switch back to k-meta towards spring. I change the water out every few months, but that isn't really a chore, it is part of the process. I do it when I am doing another operation on the wine. For the whites, I change it at times like racking off lees and then again after cold stabilizing. I also add needed S02 at those points, so the airlock is off anyways- just dump it out and fill back up with fresh. The reds get it before put to sleep after mlf dies down in the fall and again after waking up in the spring to finish mlf. 


My point is, that anything will work when properly monitored and maintained and not locked away or forgotten (like poor Smurfe).


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 5, 2010)

ok ....all i can say is this......if anyone has time for maintaining air locks then you have too much free time on your hands  i am not interested in unnecessary maintenance

one day....everyone who relies on air locks will have a problem....bugs

hammer in a solid bung and you walk away........if a solid bung is popped out then it was put in too early in the wine's life....i have also seen airlocks pop out.....it has more to do w an initial dry seal between rubber and glass

i also have some wine in carboys.....i have solid bungs on them......and i have aged some glass product right now that is 1.5 years aged..i see no betterment of the wine by having stayed w an airlock......


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2010)

You are right Al, I have too much free time on my hands



. That's why I am working on the winery to take up that spare time and keep myself busy. 


Believe me, I would rather not use carboys at all, but with 15 - 20 different wines going in small lots, it is necessary. If I really wanted to use solid bungs, I could buy them and put them in. I would not trust them to stay because I am notoriuos for not getting a good initial seal and having them pop out. I could use tape on them to ensure they stay put, but it's a hastle putting it on and removing it after to do wine maintenance. For now, it is just a more time effective way for me to deal with my lack of barrels or tanks.


How is pruning coming? I'm about half done now.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Isn't it great that we have a place to have these discussions! I've enjoyed all the different views here.




Our house has been at a standstill as far as working with our wines. Summer went into harvest and then deer hunting followed quickly by disabilities. Bottling hasn't been high on our priority list. Our airlocks are maintained with k-meta and the wine sits quietly, waiting for our return to strength. 
Even in the best of times we tend to bulk age as it KEEPS BERT FROM OPENING BOTTLES BEFORE HE SHOULD! Yes, my sweet husband can't seem to keep the cork in bottles that need a little more time.



Put our schedules and seasons with that and bulk aging seems to be what we need to do. That said, whatever works for your home winery is what you should do. Like your solid bungs better than airlocks? Then that's what you should do. We like airlocks here, so that's what we use. It can all seem confusing at times,



but yet was all manage to turn out some really good wines.



I myself am looking forward to the day when I can once again help carry a full carboy and run the floor corker! Happy wining to you all!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2010)

So is anyone else out there checking sulfite levels routinely? Since sulfite is your insurance policy against spoilage you would think more people would be concerned with levels but maybe thats just the analytical chemist sneaking out in me.......

Anyway I got my Buon Vino solid (hard plastic) stoppers on Friday. These are the same ones I use in my airlocks only without a hole. Once you insert them in fully, they stay put! 

Its the soft rubber ones that keep popping out. 

At this point my plan is to use an airlock for 3 months to allow for any residual trapped CO2 to escape, then solid stopper and check sulfite levels after 3 months and then again at bottling time at around ~ 7 months.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 5, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> So is anyone else out there checking sulfite levels routinely?



I did for a bit but since it was consistently showing I needed to add more every 3 months I simply use that as my guide and save the $$$ for other things. Like Dean &amp; PWP, I bulk age mine for a while and I have never had any problems. 
The key to all this is just find what works best for you and go with it, because what works best for you may not work as well for someone else.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 5, 2010)

Rich..i prune my first vine in about an hr...will try for 5 rows a day for two weeks...and at the same time maybe install a few posts if time permits

PolishP..yes it is great that we have this place...

Mike....and speaking of trapped co2....watch the temps and it will escape w/o much effort to degas

Rich...speaking of carboys...i have about 40 going right now......my aging area has about three places to drop a foot.....should be freer in may some time


----------



## Dean (Apr 5, 2010)

hey Al, Fermrite silicone bungs work as a 1 way valve, otherwise known as the "waterless airlock". Put them in, and forget about them.

I use the 3 part airlocks for when the wine is young. I use them for about 3 or 4 months. After that, I switch to the triple bubble type airlock for bulk aging. These ones don't seem to dry anywhere near as fast and I've yet to see a fruit fly in one of those. 

When I finally move to have a proper operation, and won't be making small batches, then I'll also move to proper tanks and full sized barrels for storage.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Apr 5, 2010)

And lets not forget there are those waterless airlocks out there that vent off the gas but dont let any O2 inside, these should make everyone happy but they dont seem to get disused very much?

Crackedcork


----------



## vcasey (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a couple of those silicone bungs, they work great especially for those hard to reach carboys. For the rest I follow about the same procedure as Dean. Its also much easier to see the water level on the s-locks.
CC, I have a dry tap for one of my BBs that will be put in place in a couple of months when I give everyone their 3 month check up and shot of Kmeta.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike,
I have never checked sulfite levels and don't plan on starting. I do enough fussing with the wine, I don't need another chore. I would consider that a chore, similar to cleaning and sanitizing everything before and after use, because it doesn't contribute directly to getting the wine completed, it seems like one more task done "just to be sure". That's not the fun part.
But, hey, if you enjoy that sort of task, then let the inner chemist come out and play!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 5, 2010)

I think this is what you guys are talking about.







I use these also for certain needs. They are made for barrels to carboys and have a breathable flap.


----------



## Comet in TX (Apr 5, 2010)

I had been talking about this very topic with George in preceding days. I don't have any desire to bulk age for very long periods of time as I only have 5 carboys, meaning 4 with wine at any 1 point in time, and I don't want them to have babies! So, if I want to make more wine, eventually the wine has to get bottled.

That having been said, I want to keep the carboys I have at approximately the same stage, and it seems like there isn't much value in bulk aging once you're off the lees. Here is what I worked out with George (my comments obviously pertain to kit wines):

1) Days 1-21: Kit ferments as per 
directions.</font>
2) Days 22-: Rack off of secondary lees, add 
kit-included kmeta, degas. Using solid stopper, hold at this point as long as necessary, adding 1/4 
tsp. kmeta at 3 months if it takes that long. Any 
oaking to happen during this period.</font>
3) Approximately 3 weeks prior to bottling: rack, 
add kit-included clarifiers as directed.</font>
4) 21 days later, if clear, filter, adding 1/4 
teaspoon bottling kmeta and kit-included sorbate (and any kit-included 
conditioners or sweetening packs)to receiving carboy.</font>
5) Bottle within the week.</font>
Mike, I also just bought an SO2 test kit. I'm mostly planning on using mine right before bottling, so ensure I've got the right levels before bottling. I'm not really thinking my wines will spend much more than 3 months "bulk" aging.

I liked your topic! Has anyone ever run a test, splitting the carboys and aging one with solid stopper vs. airlock?

Lara


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 5, 2010)

I stoppered everything I had bulk aging on Friday except for one that was just stabilized and fined. So some are right at 6 months bulk aging with air locks all the way down to around 2 months bulk aging with air locks. So I have a nice mix I suppose and this kit I have clearing will be the first that gets a solid stopper after a few weeks of clearing and letting residual CO2 escape after degassing.

One other reason to check levels was to not overdose a kit. My first kit I believe I added an extra dose too soon and then I was worried about not adding a dose just before bottling so I added the usual one just prior. After that I could really smell the sulfite in the wine. Not horrible and it goes away with some open air time but I realized then I had no way of taking a measurement (which I like to do obviously!) 

I started with 5 carboys but they ALL had babies as I didn't get them sterilized soon enough I guess!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Dean...i did forget about those...and i can add something to the list that would be in the same category...Flextank sells a ball valve type of air lock that floats up when gas needs to escape and then falls back to its form fitting seat 

i dont care for it..and only use in an emergence.....if a fruit fly or some debris were to get in the seat area then the protection area would be compromised


----------



## barryjo (Dec 20, 2010)

"Lay a stoppered bottle on its side?" That took a large quantity of intestional fortitude. IMHO!


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Im a little late to this question. My local hardware store sells corks the size needed to fit a 5 or 6 gallon carboy. Some of you guys where saying to bottle after 3 months. If you put one of thoses corks into your carboy, wooden that ackt like a 750ml bottle with a cork in it.Instead of 750ml bottle, now you have a 6 gallon bottle. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 2, 2011)

I did not read this entire post but a trick that some old winemakers used was to pour about 1/2" of olive oil on top of the wine (usually in gallon jugs) before adding a natural cork to served as added insurance against air infiltration. I never used this method. As a caution, it is a real pain getting the OO completely out of the top before using. The wine of people that used this method always had very tine globules of OO floating on top for most of the gallon.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2011)

I learned that stoppering works fantastic in the Fall/Winter but as your cellar area heats up in the Springtime with the rising temps the pressure in the Carboy will build to point of uncontrolled release! I had one blow it's top and had to clean wine off the ceiling!

You either have to switch back to airlock for the Summer or release the pressure every few days until the temps stabilize at the higher levels.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2011)

Mike, 


I have read thru most of this posting and I see you mention "Buon Vino stoppers" and I am not sure what these are. Does George sell them? I have the solid rubber stoppers and a few of the "multifit" stoppers. Are the Buon Vino one of these or something different? Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (May 3, 2011)

Hey Rocky,

The Buon Vino solid stopper is jus like a regular carboy stopper only its not drilled for the airlock. It is a hard plastic of sorts that seems to stay put in a carboy better than a rubber stopper that wants to keep popping out.

George sells them here The picture is of the airlock stopper but this is the correct part. I use them exclusively in the Winter. When things start warming up outside like now you have to use extreme caution as when the carboy starts to warm up it will expand an increase pressure until the stopper blows. I have been cracking mine daily to release the pressure and then a slight hard tap back down to seal. Just do not tape them down! Someone did that and the carboy exploded....


----------

